# Top Spin Station



## GeorgeS (Dec 10, 2016)

Finished this up for a customer last night. I call it Two Face. Wood came from @Mike1950. Mirrored lens on the top and a clear lens on the bottom.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 10, 2016)

Nice

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 10, 2016)

Very nice! How big is it?

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Spinartist (Dec 10, 2016)

Beautiful!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## GeorgeS (Dec 10, 2016)

@barry richardson 8"x3".


----------

